# Silent Spinner wheel



## bec (Dec 1, 2014)

Hi All, My Hedggie hurt her foot a few months ago. It got infected and she almost lost her leg. I did not know how it happened. It took 2 weeks of doctoring to save her leg but but she is better now. OR WAS BETTER TILL THIS MORNING. I woke up to my hedgie hanging from her silent spinner wheel.She had stopped fighting and was just laying there. She had her foot caught in the little plastic hole where the manufactures snap the two different colored plastics together. Her foot was swollen and It was scary getting her free. I think she is going to be ok. I still have antibiotic cream from her last injury. The silent spinner is now in the garbage. Any Recommendations on safe wheels ? Any problems reported with the bucket wheel ?


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

I'm so sorry your baby got hurt on one of those awful silent spinners. I wish those things would be discontinued. There's nothing about them that looks safe for any animal. I touched one in Petco once and it literally fell apart!

Carolina Storm wheels are all the rage. Solid running surface and quiet. If you want something you can pick up from the pet store Comfort Wheels are safe if not as quiet as one would hope. Flying saucer wheels should be fine also, but they do take up more room in the cage.


----------



## Enkidu (Jan 18, 2015)

Is there such a thing as a silent wheel? 
Our girl had a flying saucer and busted the plastic bearing in two weeks! Still worked, haha. They're pretty easy to clean, just don't last very long


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

Just wanted to say that I'm sorry and I really think a vet appointment is necessary. I had a ferret get a nail stuck a few years ago on a hammock and he dislocated his shoulder trying to get free. Hedgehogs are masters of hiding pain and illness. She should definitely have some x rays taken or at least a body exam.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

I recommend getting a Carolina Storm wheel, they are completely safe and virtually silent. 

Your hedgehog needs to be seen by a vet, she could be hurt seriously and may be in pain and not show it.


----------



## bec (Dec 1, 2014)

should I get the CSBW's or the CSE with the lip around the rim to help prevent warping?


----------



## Katten (May 10, 2014)

That's awful. I suspect the Silent Spinner was responsible for cutting Tinkerball's "ankles" as well. Now we use the Comfort Wheel and haven't had any problems except noise.

Wheels can be very dangerous if they're not made correctly. I also had a wheel with bars going across the outside for my mice a long time ago. One day, I found one of my mice with his back end paralyzed. We think he tried to climb off of the wheel while it was still moving and it broke his spine. He had to be euthanized.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Either of those wheels would be good, if you have any questions pm LarryT here on the forum, he makes the wheels.


----------



## mynerva (Jan 3, 2015)

I own one of the silent spinners....I didn't realize they could be dangerous. Is there any way to make them safer? :s I don't have the money to replace her wheel right now, she hasn't had any problems so far but that worries me! 
If not, I'll just get her a bucket wheel, I've read those are ok and they're like $20...I dropped $40 on her silent wheel. What a load of crap ;_;


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

You can buy one of the comfort wheels from the pet store. Those are considered safe. You can also buy the flying saucer wheel as well.


----------



## mynerva (Jan 3, 2015)

DesireeM81 said:


> You can buy one of the comfort wheels from the pet store. Those are considered safe. You can also buy the flying saucer wheel as well.


My hedgie wasnt digging the saucer (tried that first), but I saw a comfort wheel at petsmart. Guess I'll have to pick one up.


----------



## Prickerz (Sep 17, 2014)

With both of those, you could have ordered a carolina storm wheel from Larry and avoid all of the noise, the unsafe running surfaces, and the hedgehog's disappointment! A comfort wheel doesn't last that long


----------

